# How would you handle this situation?



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

We share a fence in the backyard with our next door neighbor. They have a young german shepherd male, probably about a year and a half old. He is very fence aggressive (barking, growling, slamming the wooden fence really hard, digging under to try to get to my dogs), and he has taught our dogs to be reactive after he tried to pull Treasure under the fence through a hole he dug. Treasure couldn't walk on that leg for a month. He has bitten both Treasure and Amp through the fence, causing them to bleed. I approached the neighbor about this, and he just told me that he's only aggressive at the fence, and that he's nice everywhere else (which may be true, I will grant him that). He also told me that my dogs shouldn't have been reacting to his dog at the fence in the first place. (which I realize, and I have been working hard to correct their behavior ever since I moved here in November. There has been a little progress.)

Also, this dog barks nonstop while outside. He lets the dog out at about 6:45 am, and doesn't let him back in until about 10:00 or so. It makes it really hard to sleep in if I want to. It seems as if the dog is really really bored, and doesn't receive enough mental stimulation and exercise.

I just walked Rocky past their house, and the neighbor was out in the driveway working on a car. The dog was barking and lunging at the fence, making huge banging noises... and the neighbor didn't even look up to see what he was barking at.

Sorry about the whiny post. I am just so frustrated that he doesn't do ANYTHING about his dog's behavior. I would rather not call animal control or anything like that, because I'm afraid that the dog will just end up wearing a shock collar, and I really don't like the idea of that. Being a trainer, I know how to change the dog's behavior, but I need to be able to work with the dog. I'm not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

So his dog attacks yours through the fence, and he tells YOU to make sure your dogs don't react?

Judge Judy  She'll take care of him.

If you are unwilling to call authorities (there's probably a noise ordinance in your neighborhood) you just have the option to make friends with him and work with his dog.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Other then calling authorities, the one thing I would do is to put up a secondary fence. I'm not sure how you 'share a fence' since we live in the country and a person either owns a fence or they don't own a fence. If it is your fence, I would suggest to them that they have to put up their own fence on their side and that would keep at least a spacer between the dogs so they couldn't ever actually contact each other. If it is his fence, then put up your own fence on your side with a foot gap between the two fences. That is enough space to keep the dogs apart, even if they dig. 

It would be a starting point at least.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Try to put up a sub-fence of sorts. Another fence or barrier to keep your dogs away from the fence. I doubt there is much you can do with a guy like this ..


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have this same situation. Neighbors on one side of us have 3 dogs who charge to our fence line barking and snarling when let out. It is a chain link fence. We use motion sensor sprinklers to keep our dogs from the fence. It is self disciplining and keeps them far enough away that barking is not fun. The water doesn't hurt mine and it does startle the neighbor dogs. That is all we have been able to do. Works okay overall.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

chowder said:


> I'm not sure how you 'share a fence' since we live in the country and a person either owns a fence or they don't own a fence. If it is your fence, I would suggest to them that they have to put up their own fence on their side and that would keep at least a spacer between the dogs so they couldn't ever actually contact each other. If it is his fence, then put up your own fence on your side with a foot gap between the two fences. That is enough space to keep the dogs apart, even if they dig.


My husband and the neighbor went in on the fence together a couple of years ago, so it is owned by both of them. I thought about doing another fence as a spacer. The other thought was to put a little garden along the fence with another fence around it so the dogs can't get into it.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Liz said:


> We have this same situation. Neighbors on one side of us have 3 dogs who charge to our fence line barking and snarling when let out. It is a chain link fence. We use motion sensor sprinklers to keep our dogs from the fence. It is self disciplining and keeps them far enough away that barking is not fun. The water doesn't hurt mine and it does startle the neighbor dogs. That is all we have been able to do. Works okay overall.


That is a pretty good idea... except for the fact that Rocky loves to attack sprinklers... lol. It would turn into a reward for him instead of disciplining him.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> We share a fence in the backyard with our next door neighbor. They have a young german shepherd male, probably about a year and a half old. He is very fence aggressive (barking, growling, *slamming the wooden fence really hard, digging under to try to get to my dogs*), and he has taught our dogs to be reactive after he tried to pull Treasure under the fence through a hole he dug. *Treasure couldn't walk on that leg for a month. He has bitten both Treasure and Amp through the fence, causing them to bleed.* I approached the neighbor about this, and he just told me that he's only aggressive at the fence, and that he's nice everywhere else (which may be true, I will grant him that). *He also told me that my dogs shouldn't have been reacting to his dog at the fence in the first place.* (which I realize, and I have been working hard to correct their behavior ever since I moved here in November. There has been a little progress.)
> 
> Also,* this dog barks nonstop while outside*. He lets the dog out at about 6:45 am, and doesn't let him back in until about 10:00 or so. It makes it really hard to sleep in if I want to. It seems as if the dog is really really bored, and doesn't receive enough mental stimulation and exercise.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this dog is a danger to you and your dogs. He throws himself against the fence and he attempts to dig under. I don't know about you but I know that a determined dog WILL get under or through that fence one day. What are you going to do when your dogs are outside one day and that dog gets into your yard after he has gotten himself all hyped up on the other side of the fence first? Maybe, under calm circumstances, he would be fine with your dogs but after working himself up enough to throw himself against the fence he is likely going to be too amped up to think about "proper behaviour" that he has likely never been taught in the first place. 

What if he had gotten Treasure all the way under the fence and into his own yard? You may or may not still have three dogs. He has bitten two out of three of your dogs. 

YOUR dogs shouldn't have been reacting to the aggressive dog on the other side of the fence that has tried to hurt them on more than one occasion??? Seriously? Please tell me you told him that your dogs would have nothing to react to if his dog wasn't a psycho.

Noise ordinance, anyone? Sure, I never reported my neighbor's dogs but they weren't trying to kill mine. They weren't a danger to anyone. They were also never left out all day. I would have reported your neighbor's dog a long time ago. 

You HAVE to gain some kind of control over this situation or you are going to end up not being able to have your dogs outside. That dog is only going to fill out more and have more weight to throw around. Don't wait until he is a mature adult to take care of this. 

We had a dog like that in our old neighborhood. Goldie was a big golden/lab/shepherd mix. He was the sweetest dog and I loved him to death but I didn't have to share a fence with him nor were our fences wooden. They were stone and they went about 6 feet underground. 

I understand venting here and that's good but for your safety and for the safety of your dogs you need to take care of this. And I know that you don't want to call animal control but you may just have to do it.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> *I'm sorry but this dog is a danger to you and your dogs.* He throws himself against the fence and he attempts to dig under. I don't know about you but I know that a determined dog WILL get under or through that fence one day. What are you going to do when your dogs are outside one day and that dog gets into your yard after he has gotten himself all hyped up on the other side of the fence first? Maybe, under calm circumstances, he would be fine with your dogs but after working himself up enough to throw himself against the fence he is likely going to be too amped up to think about "proper behaviour" that he has likely never been taught in the first place.
> 
> *What if he had gotten Treasure all the way under the fence and into his own yard?* You may or may not still have three dogs. He has bitten two out of three of your dogs.
> 
> ...



I know he's a danger to us, and that's a big part of my frustration. I've run through the scenario of him finally getting through that fence, and I don't like it one bit.

I count myself extremely lucky that he didn't pull Treasure under that fence. I can still see that moment very clearly in my head. It was one of the most horrifying moments in my life. I thought I'd lost her.

My issue is that I really really hate conflict. I like to be on good terms with everybody I meet, and I hate it if there is any bad feeling towards me because of something I said, etc. I will give him some credit for coming over to our house once to see if everything was ok after a particularly nasty fight at the fence. I didn't say anything then... maybe I should have.

I want to report the dog, but I don't want to. I don't want the neighbor to have ill feeling towards us, but I know that's better than one of my dogs being killed or seriously hurt. I also don't want the dog to have a shock collar put on him, or have him be put down. I would feel so guilty! I guess I just don't want to be "that neighbor", does that make sense?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It makes sense - i don't like conflict either.

But you must protect your dogs. Your dachshunds are small. They wouldn't stand a chance.

I would certainly never, ever leave them alone in the yard until you get this resolved.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness. Although I don't have a small dog, I can only image what you would have been going through (ARE going through.)

I can't help thinking, though, if it were me, and my dogs, my 'Mother Bear' instinct would come out and I would do what I needed to protect my pups.
If that means calling the authorities, so be it.

Maybe first try having a calm conversation with your neighbor; unless he is really out of touch with reality, he must see the danger here--- and possible ramifications for HIS dog, as well, should something tragic happen.

I think you'll sleep better at night -and feel stronger inside- if you address the situation now, rather than later (when it could be too late.)


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think the best thing you can do is to just put up a second fence. 

Guy sounds like a total idiot.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Is the fence a chain link fence or a wooden fence? If wooden I would take the boards off on your side and buy some more making it completely solid so the dogs can't see one another. I would also dig down a foot or two and put in some wire fencing to stop the possibility of him digging to get under the fence.

If its metal, I would go to your local Farm supply store and buy an electric fencing kit. Electrify that freaking fence (keeping your babies in for the day)!!! I guarantee that dog wont jump on that fence again!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I detest conflict, I'm the Queen of calm and doing my best to defuse situations with humour.
However, there is a real risk here that your pup's are going to get hurt, sooner rather than later.
How is the German Shepherd when it actually meets your dog's? Is he also aggressive then, or more curious? That's probably my first choice of action, let the dogs get to know each other, by walking together or with the 2 owners working with the dogs together.
I guess to get to that point, you need to have a nice little glass of wine and go over and talk to the guy. Be honest and sincere and explain that you are simply really worried about your pups, that they are really small and how scared you are that they are going to get hurt, or worse.
If you're scared of him putting a shock collar on the GSD, then I'd make sure I had a bunch of suggestions to try first.
Although, to be honest, if push comes to shove, if the shock collar is one of those boundary ones, then that might not be such a bad idea. You have to think about your own dog's safety first.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> How is the German Shepherd when it actually meets your dog's? Is he also aggressive then, or more curious? That's probably my first choice of action, let the dogs get to know each other, by walking together or with the 2 owners working with the dogs together.
> I guess to get to that point, you need to have a nice little glass of wine and go over and talk to the guy. Be honest and sincere and explain that you are simply really worried about your pups, that they are really small and how scared you are that they are going to get hurt, or worse.
> If you're scared of him putting a shock collar on the GSD, then I'd make sure I had a bunch of suggestions to try first.


I have no idea how he acts when not behind a fence. I have never ever seen that dog out of the backyard. I have never seen them interact with the dog, take it for walks, or ride in the car.

I've been running through different ways to approach my neighbor. I thought about saying something like, "Hello, we need to try to do something about how our dogs are reacting to each other. I have little dogs, and they could really get hurt very easily. You may not believe this by the way my dogs behave at the fence, but I am actually a professional dog trainer, and I can help both of our dogs to get over their negative reactions to each other if you will work with me on this. I have been working with my dogs on this, and I have seen a little bit of progress...."

I want to present this idea in such a way so that I do not offend him, or have him think that I'm a very lousy dog trainer because my dogs don't behave perfectly yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Depends on the neighbor. Maybe he would be grateful. It's hard, though, with a dog that's going insane from never doing anything. Your dogs are always going to be a reactant to a dog with no other stimulation.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> I know he's a danger to us, and that's a big part of my frustration. I've run through the scenario of him finally getting through that fence, and I don't like it one bit.
> 
> I count myself extremely lucky that he didn't pull Treasure under that fence. I can still see that moment very clearly in my head. It was one of the most horrifying moments in my life. I thought I'd lost her.
> 
> ...


Yes. It absolutely makes sense. But your dogs have come before other dogs. We can't protect them all. You have to think about you and yours. I just reread my post and it came out a bit... pushy, IMO. I didn't mean it that way. I can just see the fence rattle and can hear a small dog screaming as it is being pulled under the fence and that's kind of what fueled my post. I understand not wanting to be "that neighbor" but I am with xellil. You must protect your dogs and I certainly wouldn't be allowing them to be outside alone. 

We all would love to be on good terms with everyone we meet but sometimes it just can't happen. I guess at this point you need to go talk to him. If I were in your position I would say, "You know, your dog has become a concern of mine. He is a big dog and he can shake the fence. He is still young and will likely only get heavier. He has bitten two of my dogs and my dogs shouldn't need to be afraid in their own yard."

If he tries to say that your dogs shouldn't be reacting to his in the first place then you need to tell him, "My dogs wouldn't react to your dog if your dog was quieter and didn't try to get through the fence every time mine are out there. My dogs should not feel like they have to protect their yard every single time they are out there and I should certainly be able to let my dogs out into my own yard without having to worry about your dog pulling one of mine under the fence. My dogs are being dogs and they are reacting to the dog next door."

I just read the post where you said that you have never seen him interact with the dog outside of the backyard... Maybe calling the authorities would be the best course of action after all. It sounds terrible but even if he wasn't adopted and was put down it would be better than being confined to a backyard with no other stimulation for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I just reread my post and it came out a bit... pushy, IMO. I didn't mean it that way. I can just see the fence rattle and can hear a small dog screaming as it is being pulled under the fence and that's kind of what fueled my post. I understand not wanting to be "that neighbor" but I am with xellil. You must protect your dogs and I certainly wouldn't be allowing them to be outside alone.


I didn't take your post as pushy. I knew what you were trying to say. My husband and I decided that we are going to build another fence that goes from the corner of our house to the back fence. It will create about a 10 foot spacer between fences so the dogs can't get to each other. We will be planting a garden in part of that space, so the fence will serve two purposes: keep the dogs from being able to meet each other, and keep our dogs out of the garden. We won't be able to do that until we get our taxes back, so in the meantime I will be very vigilant, and keep working with my dogs to help them try to be less reactive. I will also be preparing to go over to talk to my neighbor to see if we can do some training on their end... or at least ask him to not leave his dog out for such long periods of time so that we can play in the backyard too!

Thank you all for your advice and support! I was a mess yesterday being so frustrated with the situation.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> I didn't take your post as pushy. I knew what you were trying to say. My husband and I decided that we are going to build another fence that goes from the corner of our house to the back fence. It will create about a 10 foot spacer between fences so the dogs can't get to each other. We will be planting a garden in part of that space, so the fence will serve two purposes: keep the dogs from being able to meet each other, and keep our dogs out of the garden. We won't be able to do that until we get our taxes back, so in the meantime I will be very vigilant, and keep working with my dogs to help them try to be less reactive. I will also be preparing to go over to talk to my neighbor to see if we can do some training on their end... or at least ask him to not leave his dog out for such long periods of time so that we can play in the backyard too!
> 
> Thank you all for your advice and support! I was a mess yesterday being so frustrated with the situation.


Sounds like a really good and do-able plan.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it was Robert Frost who said good fences make good neighbors. A truer statement was never uttered!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Perhaps suggest a kennel for his dog?

Or get the authorities involved since it sounds like this dog is dangerous and trying to get into your yard


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

OnyxDog said:


> I have never ever seen that dog out of the backyard. I have never seen them interact with the dog, take it for walks, or ride in the car.QUOTE]
> That is exactly why the poor dog is acting the way it is. What a s***** life for an adolescent GSD. Steal it and call MT GSD rescue... Hell if I didn't have too many dogs I'd say steal it and bring it to my house... of course douches like that are why I have three friggin' dogs. Scout acted exactly the same in her previous home. Pretty sure she got some feral cats. She's actually missing a tooth from escaping and chasing horses. She's lucky the kick to her head didn't kill her.
> 
> Report the crap out of his a**. I would call for every annoying little thing. Make it a big enough pain in the butt that he wants to get rid of the dog... then politely suggest he take it to IHS or MVHS. They'll find it a GSD appropriate home. That dog needs out of that situation, end of story. Ugh, I wish irresponsible asshats would abstain from getting dogs.
> ...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Perhaps suggest a kennel for his dog?
> 
> Or get the authorities involved since it sounds like this dog is dangerous and trying to get into your yard


No, that dog needs out of that situation. He'll just go crazier in the kennel. He needs an owner who will actually give a crap is what he needs. Sounds like this "owner" shouldn't have a pet rock. 

Also, unless its roofed and floored in cement... he will get out. And GSD's are known for shredding their teeth on kennel wire out of frustration. Especially intact males.

And a bored, unsocialized, untrained GSD on a chain or runner is a legal liability waiting to happen.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

if i were you i would write him a letter and put it in his mailbox...and then give him a call asking if he received the letter.....if he doesn't cooperate u should report him.


you own that fence too. you do not need to build a new one

your dogs have the right to stand up for themselves..but it's good you're teaching restraint..bc one german shepard is stronger than 3 of your dogs lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we also shared a fence. very common in certain neighbourhoods...it's stupid especially when the fence needs to be fixed or replace, then 'no one' seems to own it...

but what we did withour fence was to put those green strips through the chain link to make it more solid looking and we dug down and put cement pavers beneath the ground about two to three inches deep.....dogs don't like that on their paws.

then we leashed our dogs and walked the perimeter and taught them not to engage. it took months...but eventually, we de conditioned our dogs from reacting to the three dogs on the one side and the idiots growing wine grapes and pole beans on the other, sucking the moisture out of the fence......and attracting my dogs with sugar.

we also used water, but we used it on our dogs so they'd stay away from the fence.....


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

You need to do what feels right to you, but above all you need to protect your dogs.
Personally, I think spending your tax refund to deal with his F(*&^ng dog isn't the answer, but that's me.

Joe



OnyxDog said:


> I didn't take your post as pushy. I knew what you were trying to say. My husband and I decided that we are going to build another fence that goes from the corner of our house to the back fence. It will create about a 10 foot spacer between fences so the dogs can't get to each other. We will be planting a garden in part of that space, so the fence will serve two purposes: keep the dogs from being able to meet each other, and keep our dogs out of the garden. We won't be able to do that until we get our taxes back, so in the meantime I will be very vigilant, and keep working with my dogs to help them try to be less reactive. I will also be preparing to go over to talk to my neighbor to see if we can do some training on their end... or at least ask him to not leave his dog out for such long periods of time so that we can play in the backyard too!
> 
> Thank you all for your advice and support! I was a mess yesterday being so frustrated with the situation.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you're a dog trainer so why isn't the problem fixed?


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you're a dog trainer so why isn't the problem fixed?


LOL. I was wondering when somebody would ask that question.

Problems like this don't get fixed overnight. It is a really long process. Especially with THREE dogs. TWO that were severely injured by the other dog. Also, me being a dog trainer does not prevent HIS dog from being fence aggressive. My new dogs are not ready to deal with that kind of stimulus yet. It is waaaay over their threshold. I can't just confront them with a snarling and snapping German Shepherd and expect them to succeed at this time. With that being said, there has been MAJOR improvement. I am able to call my three away from the fence now, when I couldn't before. If mine are in the house, they don't react to his barking anymore.  If you feel like you must comment, I would appreciate it if you would say something constructive. Thank you.

In other news, I called animal control to ask them some questions the other day. They informed me that they can't really do anything as long as that dog remains in his yard. This is what she said, "His dog can yell obscenities at your dogs all day long, but unfortunately in this city as long as he stays on his property he has a right to. That doesn't really help your situation at all, if he's trying to grab your dogs." 

Sigh.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> LOL. I was wondering when somebody would ask that question.
> 
> Problems like this don't get fixed overnight. It is a really long process. Especially with THREE dogs. TWO that were severely injured by the other dog. Also, me being a dog trainer does not prevent HIS dog from being fence aggressive.
> 
> ...


Since you are a dog trainer can't you approach your neighbor in a casual neighborly fashion and offer him and his gsd some free training that will benefit him and you? I am sure he's annoyed too by all the barking and stress. Think of it as marketing, neighbors have friends with even more friends with friends


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Since you are a dog trainer can't you approach your neighbor in a casual neighborly fashion and offer him and his gsd some free training that will benefit him and you? I am sure he's annoyed too by all the barking and stress. Think of it as marketing, neighbors have friends with even more friends with friends


I have been considering the best way to do just that. I am trying to brainstorm ideas that will encourage him to keep working with his dog, even when I'm not there. I never ever see him doing anything with his dog, the dog just hangs out in the backyard by himself... so unless that dog gets enough exercise and mental stimulation, the training is not going to work. His now ex-wife got the puppy when they were still married, and he ended up keeping it when she moved out. Getting the dog was never his idea in the first place. I will have to come up with something... maybe offer to exercise and play with his dog in my spare time or something. I don't know.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

OnyxDog said:


> I have been considering the best way to do just that. I am trying to brainstorm ideas that will encourage him to keep working with his dog, even when I'm not there. I never ever see him doing anything with his dog, the dog just hangs out in the backyard by himself... so unless that dog gets enough exercise and mental stimulation, the training is not going to work. His now ex-wife got the puppy when they were still married, and he ended up keeping it when she moved out. Getting the dog was never his idea in the first place. I will have to come up with something... maybe offer to exercise and play with his dog in my spare time or something. I don't know.


cookies work every time. 

and an offer to train his dog as was stated might just work.

sometimes when you're in an untenable situation, do something that is kind and unexpected...he expects animal control. he expects anger. 

try something that throws him off his stand.....because i'm betting he is feeling mighty defensive about now, perhaps even feeling stuck in a situation that he's not loving..especially after a divorce.


----------

